# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesundheit/ Krankheit >  Moegen Moskitos suesses Blut?

## Greenhorn

Hoert man immer wieder: "er/sie hat suesses Blut, deswegen wird dieser Mensch mehr als andere gestochen."
Nun, .......?????

Wodurch werden den Moskitos ueberhaupt angelockt?

Auf grosse Entfernungen geht es nur ueber den "Sehreiz". Die Flieger fuehlen sich von dunkler Farbe angezogen und meiden helle Flaechen (Waende, Kleidung, ....).
Kommen sie naeher, ist es der Kohlendioxid-Ausstoss, der sie weiter anzieht.
Am Ziel angekommen, entscheidet der Geruch, ob sie Stechen/Blut saugen oder nicht.

Auf Schutzmassnahmen, wie helle Kleidung, ..... moechte ich an dieser Stelle nicht mehr eingehen.
Ein paar Bemerkungen zum Kohlendioxid-Ausstoss:
Gibt Menschen, die behaupten, "wenn ich irgendwo ruhig sitze und nicht an die Viecher denke, stechen die mich auch nicht". Ein Mensch, der so entspannt irgendwo *alleine* sitzt, hat einen sehr niedrigen Kohlendioxid-Ausstoss. Dadurch fehlt diese Orientierung fuer die Stecher und sie vermuten keine "Opfer".
Riecht die angeflogene "Flaeche" z.B. nach Schwein, wird zugestochen, riecht es nach Mensch, ebenfalls, ..... Gibt aber auch Gerueche, die keine Aktivitaeten bezueglich Stechen ausloesen.
Unmittelbar nach dem duschen riecht man nur sehr wenig nach Mensch. Das gleiche erreicht man, wenn man sich z.B. in den Rauch eines Feuers stellt. 
Kann aber auch sein, die Blutsauger fuehlen sich gerade besonders durch Duftstoffe in Seife, Parfuem, .... wie magnetisch angezogen.
Dementsprechend gibt es eine grosse Palette von Anti-Mitteln die auf Geruchstarnung basieren.

Durch Schwitzen nimmt der Mensch aber mehr und mehr (aber auch schneller und langsamer) wieder seinen "natuerlichen" Geruch an und die "Tarnung" ist dahin.

Fortsetzung folgt
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

*Schwitzen*
Das Schwitzen ist fuer die weitere Betrachtung ein sehr zentrales Thema. Werde deshalb etwas "ausholen" und etwas intensiver darauf eingehen.

Wir schwitzen, wenn es warm/heiss ist, wenn wir arbeiten, wir Stress haben, ..... aber auch bei angenehmen Taetigkeiten   ::  .
Lassen wir das mal so stehen.

Weiss gar nicht, wie oft und wo man das ueberall hoert:
eine ausgewogene, vollwertige Ernaehrung
viel trinken
ausreischend Bewegung
sind wichtig fuer, .......

Stimmt auch meist, ist aber auch bei der Frage "Schwitzen" stark ausschlaggebend.

In der Regel, kommt alles "hinten", mehr oder weniger verdaut, wieder raus. Auch hierbei hat schon der Fluessigkeitshaushalt und die Bewegung auf die Regelmaessigkeit und die "Reibungslosigkeit" einen erheblichen Einfluss.
Wenn die Ernaehrung nicht vollwertig und ausgewogen ist, bilden sich im Darm ungebundene Bestandteile, die sich in allen Ecken und Windungen des Darmes als sogenannte Schlacken absetzen. Durch mangelnde Fluessigkeitszufuhr und unzureichende Bewegung wird auch dies verstaerkt.

Denke brauch es nicht zu betonen, dies ist natuerlich ungesund.

Jetzt hat aber unser fantastischer Koerper eine Funktion, die diesen Schaden wieder behebt:
das *Schwitzen*Fortsetzung folgt
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Durch Schwitzen werden diese Schlacken wieder beseitigt*. Wie ? kein Plan.

Aber, wird dieses Schwitzen unterdrueckt, kann es zu Vergiftungserscheinungen kommen.

Es muss aber an dieser Stelle auch angemerkt werden, uebermaessiges Schwitzen kann auch ein Zeichen fuer Uebersaeuerung oder Ueberlastung der Entgiftungsorgane (Leber, Niere ) sein.

Noch mal zurueck, zu dem "normalen" Schwitzen (s. weiter oben). Dieses Schwitzen zur Beseitigung der Schlacken, muss man sich so vorstellen, es wird auf die "normalen Arten" einfach nochmal oben draufgesetzt, ist aber auch soweit erforderlich ohne diese vorhanden.

Egal welches Schwitzen, es kann immer nur in dem Masse funktionieren wie Wasser vorhanden ist.

Fortsetzung folgt
*"Schwitzen ist gesund" hab' ich tausendemal gehoert, hatte aber bis vor kurzem nie verstanden warum!
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Versuche jetzt, das bisher "gesagte", an meinem persoenlichen Beispiel festzumachen.
Bis vor etwa 5 Jahren habe ich etwa 3 Jahre alleine in TH gelebt. In dieser Zeit habe ich mich zwar fast ausschliesslich mit Thaifood ernaehrt, aber es war eher insgesamt "nicht ausgewogen und nicht vollwertig". Mein Wasserhaushalt hing zum groessten Teil von meinem Bier-Konsum ab. Wuerde mich auch eher als "faulen" Obstesser bezeichnen. Fuer Bewegung hatte ich meine Chopper.
Ich habe sehr viel geschwitzt in dieser Zeit, deutlich mehr, wie der "Durchschnitts-Mensch"........und ich bin sehr viel von Moskitos gestochen worden.

Seit etwa 1 Jahr (nach Feststellung einiger Krankheiten) stellt mir meine Frau das Essen gezielt zusammen. Unzaehlige Kraeuter und Gemuese wechseln sich ab, ist aber auch immer Fleisch und Reis/Kartoffel/Nudel dabei. Zum Nachtisch gibts immer Obst. Neben meinem Tee stellt sie mir immer reichlich Wasser zum Essen hin, ........
Also, mir faellt auf , ich "stinke" auch ungeduscht, deutlich weniger, ich schwitze weniger* und ich werde deutlich weniger von Blutsaugern belaestigt**.
Fortsetzung folgt

 ::  


*muss aber auch dreimal soviel auf Toilette zum "Pipimachen"
** auch unter Beruecksichtigung, dass wir eigentlich sehr wenig (bis kaum) von diesen Biester im Haus haben

----------


## Greenhorn

Neben diesem natuerlichen Reinigungsvorgang durch Schwitzen, gibt es noch weitere Moeglichkeiten, diese Schlacken zu "entsorgen". 

Salbeitee wird nachgesagt, er reinigte den Darm, unterdrueckt aber auch das Schwitzen*

Sauerkraut**ist ein ganz hervorragender Darmputzer***

"Pag gat dong dunn****" ist ein thailaendisches Gericht mit ganzen, sauren Krautblaettern in Bruehe mit Schweinefleisch(Rippenknochenstueck'chen) hat aehnliche Wirkungen.

............

Salbei-Tee ist nicht so mein Ding, mag jeder selbst fuer sich entscheiden.

Aber eines dieser beiden Gerichte gibt es etwa alle 2 Wochen (viel oefter soll auch nicht gut sein)
Meine Frau wird das thailaendische Gericht demnaechst statt mit Reis mit gekochten Kartoffeln machen, verspreche mir persoenlich eine geschmackliche Verbesserung davon.

Fortsetzung folgt
 ::  




*Nachtigall ick hoer' dir trapsen, haett' mein Grossvater gesagt
**hat sehr viel Vitamin C, aber auch A,B,K und viel Mineralstoffe
***der Phillosoph Aristoteles behauptete ausserdem, es lindert den Kater nach einer durchzechten Nacht erheblich
****oder wie auch immer man das schreibt; soll auch gut "fuer die Nieren sein"*

----------


## Greenhorn

So jeder, der das bis hierher verstanden hat *und* diese Symptome "suesses Blut" an sich kennt, sollte einfach mal "in sich gehen".
Ich glaube, Menschen, die viel Sport treiben und dabei viel schwitzen, bleiben frisch geduscht "lange gut getarnt", in Bezug auf Moskitos. Das wird nochmal besser, wenn die sich entsprechend ernaehren und viel trinken. So, und die mit dem "salzigsten" Blut muessten dann eigentlich die sein, die immermal noch so 'ne Sauerkrautkur einschieben.

Klar, wird es da Abstufungen geben, wenn einer Uebergewicht hat, ...... wahrscheinlich auch durch rauchen, ..... aber ich bin ueberzeugt, viele koennen sich hier etwas herausziehen, was zur Verbesserung ihrer Biss/Stechstatistik fuehrt.

 ::  

Ja Quellen!?? Vieles findet man, wenn man in irgendwelche Maschinen entsprechende Suchbegriffe eingibt, aber so zusammenhaengend habe ich es bisher nirgends gefunden, also .......


Wuerde mich ueber jede sachliche Rueckmeldung/ Ergaenzung/ Kritik freuen.

Ich werde jetzt erstmal was fuer meinen Wasserhaushalt tun.   ::   ::

----------


## pit

Ja, insgesamt finde ich die Ausführungen schon recht gut.

Meine Mutter hat mir bereits vor rund 50 Jahren erklärt, dass wenn man von "Schnaken" gebissen wird, das süsse Blut dafür verantwortlich ist! Sie hat mir weiter erklärt, dass sich das Blut alle 7 Jahre ändert! Ich bräuchte eigentlich einfach nur zu warten! Meine Tante hat das dann auch noch untermauert.

Dass ich danach weniger gebissen wurde, führe ich heute allerdings auf die Tatsache zurück, dass ich ab einem gewissen Alter dann auch lange Hosen und Hemden mit langen Ärmeln tragen durfte!

Insekten greifen (ich weiss bis heute nicht warum) nur in seltensten Fällen den Kopf an. Bevorzugt als Nahrungsquelle sind Arme und Beine! 

Habe auch in Thailand gehört, dass dunkele Kleidung diese Biester anzieht. Allerdings hat es bis jetzt noch keiner geschafft, ein Loch durch meine schwarzen Socken, geschweige denn durch meine Hose zu bohren. Bin ich zu Hause im weissen T-Shirt, konzentrieren die sich lediglich auf die Arme!

Nun hat sich der Thread gewendet und es geht ums Schwitzen!

Das Schwitzen des Körpers ist eine natürliche Funktion, die Körpertemperatur in gewissen Grenzen zu halten. Das Schwitzwasser verdampft auf der Haut und entzieht dem Körper damit Wärme, wenn die Temperatur angestiegen ist. Da ist weniger der Wasserhaushalt verantwortlich. Den reguliert man auf der Toilette!

Das Schwitzen ist in warmen Gegenden ein ständiger Vorgang (meist unbemerkt). Nur dann, wenn man sich übermäßig anstrengt, rinnt dann plötzlich der Schweiß aus allen vefügbaren Poren.

Menschlicher Schweiss ist in der naturellen Form völlig geruchsneutral! Der Geruch wird erzeugt durch Milchsäurebakterien, die auf der Oberfläche der Haut sitzen und einen Zersetzungsprozess beginnen.

Ach ja, mein Ex - Schwiegervater vertat die Meinung: Die gesündesten Menschen sind die, die beim Arbeiten frieren und beim Essen schwitzen!

 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Danke pit!
Ein paar Ergaenzungen dazu:
Hauptflugzeit1,5 Stunden um Sonnenauf und -untergang herum.
Abhaengig von der Helligkeit werden die Tiere auch von Licht angezogen.
Dass sie sich auf schwarzem Untergrund wohler fuehlen haengt meiner Ansicht nach damit zusammen, sie sind dort besser getarnt.
Abhaengig von der Machart, Beschaffenheit und Dicke koennen Moskitos durch das Material stechen oder nicht, natuerlich unabhaengig davon, ob es schwarz oder weiss ist.
Ich konnte immer wieder feststellen, sie bevorzugen den Fuss- und unteren Beinbereich, was sie vermutlich am Geruch erkennen (auch im frisch gewaschenen Stadium).
Wird so ein "Teil" jetzt durch Licht und schwarze Farbe angelockt, findet dann auch noch durch den Kohlendioxidausstoss* bestaetigt, "dies ist ein Opfer", wird es sich dem Fussbereich, weitab von den Warnehmungsorganen (und den gefaehrlichen Haenden) zu wenden. Nach vielen vergeblichen (ungesehenen) Versuchen, die dicken schwarzen Socken zu durchstechen und der gleichen Erfahrung mit der schwarzen Hose, wird sie sich, staendig den Geruch in der Nase, weiter nach oben arbeiten, bis sie an den Armen ihr Beduerfnis befriedigen kann.
Der Duft ist aber erst auf sehr kurze Distanz die Orientierungshilfe. Weisse, duenne,luftige Stoffe, die zwar leicht durchstochen werden koennen, locken die Tiere aber erst gar nicht so nahe an, dass der Geruchssinn massgeblich wird.
Raeume aber ein, mit abnehmender Lichtstaerke nimmt auch dieser Effekt ab. 
Das der Schweiss zunaechst geruchslos ist , war auch mir klar, erst wenn harmlosen Bakterien die Butter- und Milchsäure im Schweiß zersetzen, faengt man an zu stinken.
Auch die verschiedenen Gruende warum Menschen schwitzen stehen auch ausser Frage.
Eine Art des Schwitzens ist das , was durch den Abbau der Schlacken staendig da ist, solange diese nicht beseitigt sind. Gibt's diese Schlacken nicht, faellt dieses Schwitzen weg und die Summe des Schweisses wird geringer. Mit anderen Worten, man bleibt nach dem Duschen laenger getarnt.
 ::  

*vermutlich ist das auch die Information dafuer, "hier ist oben", "hier sind Augen", "hier sind Ohren", "hier ist Gefahr"!?!

----------

